# C-Tug Kayak cart



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone tried of of these?

http://www.c-tug.com/

I have a scupper type that has never really worked as it should. No common axle and the wheels keep toeing in, making it damn hard to pull. 

Price is high, but if it works, I'll gladly pay it.


----------



## stevenc84 (Feb 27, 2013)

ive only had to use it once so far, but it seems durable. I used it on an inclined dirt path with random rocks and roots. Kayak never slipped. Ive seen reviews where some people complain about the straps not working, but if you follow the instructions the straps shouldnt loosen up and your kayak should be secure.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Had mine for about 4 or 5 years and I love it. The stock wheels are not the greatest on soft sand but I dont encounter much sand when launching so thats not really an issue for me. They do have upgraded wheels for it if you go through a lot of sand.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

I won a C-Tug a few years ago in a tourney and I have used it, loaned it out and the comments are the same. These are OK for for hard top or solid sand but in the soft stuff not so good. For me the best all around cart I would go with http://www.wheeleez.com/kayak-cart-beach.php if you're navigating over soft sand or may at sometime. The smaller scupper carts I have destroyed the wheels with a loaded yak, too much weight a grain of sand can puncture the smaller wheels but not the big boys. Good luck in your quest, Tim


----------

